# off topic just want some info



## militarymonark (Mar 21, 2007)

Im thinking about buying a 62 caddy park avenue, its in decent shape needs a few minor things and a paint job but interior is almost perfect and runs like a champ. So what do you guys think, look it up on google and give me some ideas.


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 21, 2007)

*Caddie looking for a new daddy*



militarymonark said:


> Im thinking about buying a 62 caddy park avenue, its in decent shape needs a few minor things and a paint job but interior is almost perfect and runs like a champ. So what do you guys think, look it up on google and give me some ideas.



I had a 62 Coupe deVille. They are quite the yacht.  The Caddilacs don't sell for as high a dollar as the Chevys of the same year. That has the 394 cu.in. I think.(It's been a while)Make sure you check the inner wheel wells in the front. As well as the tops of the fenders(bondo). Remember that there's not many aftermarket parts available. So anything you may need, you'll have to find good used stuff. If it all checks out and the price is good, can be turned into a really nice car. "Welcome to the world of gentlemen, gentlemen"


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 22, 2007)

...something like this.... i drive a 1962 corvair...also our gas prices are to high to drive a cad...but i wish i could....


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 22, 2007)

*1962 caddy*




I think its a wonderful idea...........ON HYDraulics


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2007)

well how hard would it be to find a heater core


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 22, 2007)

Will get info on a heater core tomorrow............year/make/ model


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2007)

62 caddy park avenue


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2007)

here are some pictures, only 2600 of these park avenues have been made, 39k original miles, needs heater core, brakes, some body work, and a new carpet.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## JAcycle (Mar 22, 2007)

*Phwewh*

I dont think I'd be worried about a heater core just yet ,tiger .BItchen car though.COuld be turned out and the rarity is there.IS it all power?A/C?BY the way I love Cadillacs.Whats the price?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2007)

2500 bucks


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 23, 2007)

i decided not to buy it now since i may be buying a house instead. So I need the money for a down payment hopefully its there later he seems like its not something he needs the money for right away. so we'll see


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck w/ the house!I just bought my first one and man did I hate the process.When your dealing w/ your loan dood(ette) and or your realtor .............tell them to save all theyre questions for once a week....not every 4 mins.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2008)

of course I'm from California but it looks a bit rusty. what happened to you moving out here? lots of stuff like that out here with no rust at all, and what's the scoop on the twins stiuation?
Scott


----------



## JOEL (May 9, 2008)

Wait til gas prices go up another $ or two. Buyer's market!


----------



## militarymonark (May 9, 2008)

well the twins are still growing they are 22 weeks old right now. Im 5lbs too fat to get into the airforce so i have to lose that first which looks like next tuesday I'll be there. Then after tech school i'll be able to get stationed possibly at edwards we'll see. Yeah i never bought the car.


----------



## Langsmer (May 10, 2008)

- mispost -


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 14, 2008)

When you make your house deal add in the money for the car I wouldn't go past 2 grand for that... a car like that sitting is not fun to do brakes and a rear main seal on it's been sitting that stuff usually gos bad for sure 

J...


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 18, 2008)

looks rusty.  Are you thinking of a resto show piece or just a beater to kick around in?
I'd take it for a cruiser if the price is right.  if you want a show piece, i'd find a 2 door with better chrome.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 18, 2008)

the heater core shouldn't be too hard.  you can even retrofit a similar sized one from something more common if you want.


----------

